# [Mandrake 7.2] Inernet einrichten



## kvbx (16. Oktober 2002)

Benötige Hilfe beim Konfigurieren der Internetverbindung unter Mandrake 7.2 .

Habe T-DSL über LAN-Modem

Verfüge über DNS des providers.

Mehrere versuche haben fehlgeschlagen.

Danke für die Hilfe.
Kev


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (16. Oktober 2002)

1. Was hast Du bereits ausprobiert?
2. Wie hast Du eingerichtet (grafische Oberfläche|Shell|etc.)?
3. Was hast Du eingerichtet?


Diese und andere Fragen musst Du mir erst beantworten, dann kann ich besser helfen. Im Moment verstehe ich nicht so ganz wo Dein Problem liegt, was Du gemacht hast usw.


----------



## kvbx (17. Oktober 2002)

ich hab versucht es über die grafische oberfläche einzurichten.
Ich hab pppoe angeklicht, hab die DNS des Providers angegeben.
Den Login.
Und das Passwort.
Dann hat er die verbindung aber trotzdem nicht aufbauen können.
Die Netzwerkkarte hat er erkannt.
Danke
Kev


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (17. Oktober 2002)

*hmm* Du musst normalerweise für DSL pppoed (Point-to-Point over Ethernet) verwenden.
Im Mandrake-Manual hab ich folgende URL gefunden, versuchs mal damit, vielleicht hilft's Dir weiter:
http://www.linux-mandrake.com/en/doc/72/de/user.html/draknet-dsl.html

digi


----------



## kvbx (17. Oktober 2002)

Danke!
Probier ich sofort aus!


----------



## kvbx (17. Oktober 2002)

nee, funktioniert net, hab ich so auch schon ausprobiert


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. Oktober 2002)

Check mal http://www.adsl4linux.de


----------

